# Random pictures



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 17, 2008)

Nap times over! 






Dirt Looks





Tons of anoles in the tortoise pens





Me needing to shave





Funny turtle pic. Dont be mad at the green water, its just algea not dirt 8' )


----------



## cvalda (Feb 17, 2008)

those are all great pics! your dogs expression is priceless!


----------



## wayne.bob (Feb 17, 2008)

once again, great pics


----------



## Crazy1 (Feb 17, 2008)

More great Pics. Love your Beagle expression.


----------



## Yvonne G (Feb 18, 2008)

Redfootedboxturtles said:


> Nap times over!



My little Dixie Kitty looks like your kitty's twin sister!

Yvonne


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 18, 2008)

wow thats so cool. My sister will get a kick out of that, I thought she was one of a kind. She is a sweet cat but shes a big hunter outside.


----------



## Josh (Feb 24, 2008)

i love beagles but i hear they are very hard to train. yours looks so laid back and friendly...not all yappy


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Feb 25, 2008)

Hey can get feisty . Barks a lot when someone's at the door. Also goes crazy when he gets in the sulcata pen just alot of barking and jumping around. The tortoises totaly ignore him. I take him running and bike riding with him running along side. Like if I am having someone come over to the house I will jump on the bike and go around the block once or twice. That way hes nice and relaxed. Gotta burn up all the beagle energy. They need a lot of exercise. But he wasn't to hard to train at all. We took him to puppy school at petsmart. 

With out the large amounts of exercise beagles will can develop behavior problems. Like trying to jet out an open door every chance they get and digging.


----------



## Amy (Mar 27, 2008)

I LOVE Beagles! Yours is so cute!


----------



## Redfootedboxturtles (Mar 27, 2008)

lol yeah he is cute. but very moody


----------

